# Willard Bay Dog Training Area



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about the Willard Bay Dog Training Area (if it's open, how to get in, etc.). I called the DWR Northern Region office and they said the State Park manages it. I called the state park and they said the DWR manages it. I called the DWR main office and they said the state park manages it!

Does anyone know anything about this place? Have a new vizsla that I want to get out there. Lee Kay is awesome, but Willard Bay is closer to me.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Head West at Smith and Edwards on the road to Willard Bay South marina, follow road past turn to the South Marina. Eventually the road turns to gravel and turns North for a bit then back West. Dog training area starts about where the gravel road turns back West.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> Head West at Smith and Edwards on the road to Willard Bay South marina, follow road past turn to the South Marina. Eventually the road turns to gravel and turns North for a bit then back West. Dog training area starts about where the gravel road turns back West.


Do you need a key or anything like you do for Lee Kay or is just open?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It is open. Park alongside the road and go through the fence.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

